# Adding Golf to your Sports Portfolio



## SJP Golf (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,



Hope you're all well. My mate has been in this group for a while now and has said the interaction / comments are great  He told me a few of you guys may be in interested in the golf side of sports punting.



Now this might not be everyone's "cup of tea" on here, but I have been running for while a service on Twitter that has had great results over the past couple of years on the golf tipping front ️



Excellent Return on Investment (58% last year and another 41% in 2016), and as a PGA Pro myself the selections always come with in depth, solid and honest reasons behind them etc. All available to be viewed on the website below. Due to these successes there is now a small fee associated with receiving these tips via email twice a week; but due to the money that has been made over the last couple of years many people said they are more than happy to pay, can be just £3.65 a week.　



Certainly worth a look if nothing else guys, as you all make your own decisions ultimately with your own good reasons and research.



For those who are interested, the website is　www.sjpgolftips.co.uk　or @SJPGolfTips if you have Twitter, there is also an email address on　info@sjpgolftips.co.uk　to find out a little bit more about the premium service that is starting this week.



A full independent review site is also available through the Tipsters Review site at　http://www.tipstersreview.co.uk/rating-system/s-j-p-pro-golf-tips



Anyway, just sharing the info as per the original idea behind this great group, as we all look for that possible additional 'edge'



Be Lucky!


----------

